# Computerspiele - Eine Diskussion der Friedrich-Ebert-Stiftung



## MiTx (17. Dezember 2008)

auf Phoenix läuft grade ein Bericht der Friedrich Ebert Stiftung zum Thema Computerspiele und Suchtverhalten. Ist eine meiner Meinung nach eine interessante und abwechslungsreiche Diskussion. Vielleicht kann mal jemand das nachdem es gelaufen ist, online stellen...


----------

